# Gaming PC 55k



## beingGamer (Nov 25, 2013)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: *gaming* [which will be able to play games such as BF3, BF4, GTA4 , Crysis3, max payne 3 at ultra & 1080p]

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: *55k* - max 60k, if get a descent config

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: *NO*

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: *Win 7*

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: *none.*

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: *Yes* [any 1080p, whichever fits in budget]

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: HDD, OS, keyboard, mouse, DVD drive, speakers.
dont want webcam, SSD, UPS
I have Sony monitor with maximum 1280x1024 native resolution.


8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: anytime in December after 5th

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: *Yes*

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Mumbai

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: CPU preferably Intel.
GPU preferably Nvidia.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 25, 2013)

AMD FX-8320 @ 10K
Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0 @ 8K
Dell S2240L 21.5" 1080P IPS Panel Full HD Display @ 8.5K
Kingston HyperX Blue 8GB X 1 1600 MHz CL9 Ram @ 4.7K
Seasonic S12II 520W PSU @ 4.7K
Asus R9280X-DC2-3GD5 Radeon R9 280X 3GB DDR5 Direct CU2 OC @ 24.7K (*www.theitdepot.com/details-Asus+Ra...raphics+Card+(R9280X-DC2-3GD5)_C45P19675.html)
APC 600VA UPS @ 3K

Total: 63.6K

Now this configuration is perfect for gaming. A lot of people might say Intel Core i5 Quad cores will provide better game play experience than AMD counterparts but I want you to check the CPU scaling in recent games like Crysis 3, Tomb Raider 2012, Hitman Absolution and most recently in Battlefield 4. All those games are now heavily optimized to use multiple CPU cores like never before and it is going to be the future trend of gaming industry. In Battlefield 4, an Core i7 3770K and a FX-8350 perform exactly same when paired with the same powerful Graphics card like R9 290 or GTX 780. In Crysis 3, there are cases when a FX-8350 performs marginally better than a i7 3770K, priced twice than it.
So when I am pairing a FX-8320 with a very powerful card like R9-280X, it is obviously gonna perform better than a i5-4570 + GTX 760 combination in all the cases due to the raw GPU power it can provide.

Although you've said no to overclocking, I just want to point out that with the current FX processor, you can overclock it with even the stock cooler to some degree, without even touching the BIOS and using very very user friendly Windows tools like AMD Overdrive, Asus AI Suite and for those you don't need any expert knowledge. Just overclock the FX-8320 to 3.8 GHz (from its stock 3.6 GHz) and it will increase the game FPS by 2-3 frames.


----------



## beingGamer (Nov 26, 2013)

Cilus said:


> AMD FX-8320 @ 10K
> Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0 @ 8K
> Dell S2240L 21.5" 1080P IPS Panel Full HD Display @ 8.5K
> Kingston HyperX Blue 8GB X 1 1600 MHz CL9 Ram @ 4.7K
> ...


thank you for the reply.
But as I wrote already, preferring Intel & nvidia. And I don't need ups, as we don't get power cuts in Mumbai. (updated the first post


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 26, 2013)

Intel Core i5 4570 -14000,
Asus B85M-G -6500,
Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1600MHz -5200,
Dell S2240L 22" LED IPS -8900,
Seasonic S12II 520 -4500,
Zotac GTX760 2GB AMP -21000,
TOTAL -60,100.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 26, 2013)

Buddy, where is the UPS in this config?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 26, 2013)

anikkket said:


> 7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
> Ans: HDD, OS, keyboard, mouse, DVD drive, speakers.
> dont want webcam, SSD, *UPS*
> I have Sony monitor with maximum 1280x1024 native resolution.



He does not want UPS and monitor also but to play in 1080p resolution  we have specified it right.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 26, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Intel Core i5 4570 -14000,
> Asus B85M-G -6500,
> Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1600MHz -5200,
> Dell S2240L 22" LED IPS -8900,
> ...



+1 for this as now OP needs a monitor too in 60k.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 26, 2013)

which ups does op have?
600va wont be sufficient.


----------



## beingGamer (Nov 26, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> which ups does op have?
> 600va wont be sufficient.



I don't want UPS.
there is no power cut in Mumbai.


----------



## hitman4 (Nov 26, 2013)

fx6300 7,500
gigabyte 970a ds3 5,500
kingston hyperx blue 2x4gb 4,800
sapphire/asus r9 280x 23,500
seasonic s12ii 620w 5,500
dell st2240l 8,800
TOTAL 55,600
use the rest of money to upgrade to ssd or ups or buy good gaming keyboard and mouse.


----------



## beingGamer (Nov 26, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Intel Core i5 4570 -14000,
> Asus B85M-G -6500,
> Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1600MHz -5200,
> Dell S2240L 22" LED IPS -8900,
> ...



are you sure i can get Zotac GTX760 2GB AMP for 21k??

also a friend of mine, told me that if i buy such a high end CPU, then the integrated GPU in it will be a wasted money


----------



## Cilus (Nov 27, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> +1 for this as now OP needs a monitor too in 60k.



Harshil, I have suggested the same Monitor in my config. Tell me how a GTX 760 can compete against a 280X in gaming?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 27, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Harshil, I have suggested the same Monitor in my config. Tell me how a GTX 760 can compete against a 280X in gaming?



Sorry, didn't see the monitor in your suggestion  280X is definitely better than 760.


----------



## beingGamer (Nov 29, 2013)

So far, I have figured out the following parts for the build..

Intel i5-3330 *12400*
Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H *4943*
G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (2 x 4 GB) *6100*
Zotac GTX760 AMP *20500*
Cooler Master Elite 431 Plus *4100*
Corsair CX500 *3800*
dell st2240l *8800*

it is reached 60k and may vary according to the actual prices.
any further advice on these items?

i had an idea of choosing i3 over i5 to lower the total. is it fine or should i stick with i5.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 29, 2013)

^ not good ..get this :

Intel i5 4430 @ 12700

Asus/Gigabyte B85 mobo @6500

Seasonic s12 520w @ 4200

Antec Gx 700 cabi @4200

Order ram here quick 4gb x 2 - 4.5k -  Kingston HyperX Blu DDR3 4 GB PC RAM (KHX1600C9D3B1/4G) - Kingston: Flipkart.com


----------



## beingGamer (Nov 29, 2013)

this is going out of my budget day by day


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 29, 2013)

anikkket said:


> So far, I have figured out the following parts for the build..
> 
> Intel i5-3330 *12400*
> Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H *4943*
> ...



Not good at ALL.

> Why are you goinf with 3rd gen processors, they are already a dead-end?

> replace ripjwasX with kingston hyperX Blu 1600 MHz- same performance at much lower price. 4 GB stick is available at 2500 at flipkart.

> 760 AMP would cost ~22k, 20k is for the reference version at most places.

> Elite 431 is probably the worst you can get. Replace it with Corsair 300R available at 4500.

> Get Dell S2240L (without the 't'). that's the IPS panel monitor.

> CX500 is not a good choice. get Seasonic S12II 520 W available at 4200.

Final config:

i5 4430 (12000)
Asus B85M (6500)
Kingston HyperX Blu 1600 MHz 4 GB (2500)
Zotac GTX 760 2 GB AMP edition (22000)
Corsair 30R (4500)
Seasonic S12II 520 W (4200)
Dell S2240L (8800)


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 29, 2013)

get r9 280x at 23.5k rather than 760 at 21k


----------



## beingGamer (Nov 29, 2013)

this will go to like 65k then 70k in some days.
well thanks for the advises, ill have have to check for the actual prices.

liked both the cabinets. Corsair 300R seems even good, but its without stock fans at top


----------



## beingGamer (Nov 29, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> get r9 280x at 23.5k rather than 760 at 21k



i was leaning towards NVIDIA for the physx. does r9 280x support it?
it makes a difference when you see details with physx.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 30, 2013)

anikkket said:


> i was leaning towards NVIDIA for the physx. does r9 280x support it?
> it makes a difference when you see details with physx.



which physx games you play most? what benefit will you be getting form physx?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 30, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Final config:
> 
> i5 4430 (12000)
> Asus B85M (6500)
> ...



+1 to this.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 30, 2013)

PhysX is used only handful of games and there are plenty of other Physics Engine like HAVOC, BULLET which can provide better reality than PhysX and neutral to GPU vendor. Also all the upcoming PhysX supported games will use PhysX 3.0 SDK which supports CPU PhysX very optimally. So you won't be needing nVidia only cards to enjoy PhysX, a powerful CPU will handle that too.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 30, 2013)

anikkket said:


> i was leaning towards NVIDIA for the physx. does r9 280x support it?
> it makes a difference when you see details with physx.



PhysX is now a gimmick. Not many games use it and they look pretty much the same with or without it. Arkham origin is one game that uses it but just form papers and dirt lying on the street.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 30, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> PhysX is now a gimmick. Not many games use it and they look pretty much the same with or without it. Arkham origin is one game that uses it but just form papers and dirt lying on the street.



Even ATI has some sort of PhysX type code written in their drivers and the games don't much show any difference while running either of the two brands but nvidia is much more power efficient than AMD/ATI.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 30, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Even ATI has some sort of PhysX type code written in their drivers and the games don't much show any difference while running either of the two brands but nvidia is much more power efficient than AMD/ATI.



PhysX on Nvidia and ATI is day and night. One Nvidia it's a video and on ATI it's a sideshow. When you turn PhysX on with ATI card, its the CPU which does the PhysX processing and like AMD cards, the CPU is also not optimized for it and so the performance decreases dramatically.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 30, 2013)

Not anymore buddy. read my previous post. Nvidia previously deliberately crippled the CPU performance of PhysX by using unoptinzed and old X87 instruction set. But now they have released the PhysX 3.0 SDK with CPU optimized code like SSE3.Warframe
*The secret world
Arma3
PlanetSide2?
Hawken
*

All these games are going to use PhysX 3.0, hence bringing fluent PhysX support through CPU. So from now on, buy the GPU based on their gaming performance, not checking whether suport PhysX or not.


----------



## beingGamer (Dec 1, 2013)

i have decided upon these parts. the US prices seem cheaper, 770 is for 21k? according to pcpartpicker.com

Intel Core i5-4440, Zotac GeForce GTX 770, Antec GX700 - System Build - PCPartPicker


----------



## beingGamer (Dec 1, 2013)

if the config goes beyond 62k then i am thinking of getting satisfied by i3 rather than i5 and get 770 instead of 760.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 3, 2013)

So you are going with a nVidia card, irrelevant of its power and performance ratio. For today's Multi-Core optimized games, i3 is a big joke and not to mention, it will badly bottleneck the GPU like GTX 770. At your budget R9 280X is the best choice which is just marginally slower than a GTX 770 and costs almost 10K less. And for choice of Processor, buy either a AMD 8 Core or an Intel Quad Core i5 series. Now, follow our suggestions here and try to understand why we are suggesting those. Otherwise, don't aks here and buy whatever you think is good: like a GTX 780 and a Pentiun 2020.


----------



## dude1 (Dec 4, 2013)

Cilus said:


> So you are going with a nVidia card, irrelevant of its power and performance ratio. For today's Multi-Core optimized games, i3 is a big joke and not to mention, it will badly bottleneck the GPU like GTX 770. At your budget R9 280X is the best choice which is just marginally slower than a GTX 770 and costs almost 10K less. And for choice of Processor, buy either a AMD 8 Core or an Intel Quad Core i5 series. Now, follow our suggestions here and try to understand why we are suggesting those. Otherwise, don't aks here and buy whatever you think is good: like a GTX 780 and a Pentiun 2020.



@OP getting an i3 will be a mistake. As cilus has pointed out, multicore gaming *is* the future..


----------



## beingGamer (Jan 9, 2014)

ok, so finally have decided to buy the components today(09/01/2014)
hope everything goes well,

This will be the list, please tell me the final verdict over it so i can change the items.

Intel i5 4430 @ 12700
Asus/Gigabyte B85 mobo @6500
Seasonic s12 520w @ 4200
Antec Gx 700 cabi @4200 / corsair 400R
R9 280x 23k~
Dell 2240L 8.5k~
g.skills RAM 2x4GB 5k~

going around 64k~


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 9, 2014)

anikkket said:


> ok, so finally have decided to buy the components today(09/01/2014)
> hope everything goes well,
> 
> This will be the list, please tell me the final verdict over it so i can change the items.
> ...



Intel i5 4570 -13700,
Gigabyte B85M-D3H -6100,
Seasonic S12II 520 -4200,
Corsair Transparent Side Panel Window -4800,
HIS R9 280X 3GB -22000,
Dell S2240L -8900,
Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz 8GB -5300.
TOTAL -65,000.


----------



## Hiesenberg (Jan 9, 2014)

anikkket said:


> ok, so finally have decided to buy the components today(09/01/2014)
> hope everything goes well,
> 
> This will be the list, please tell me the final verdict over it so i can change the items.
> ...



Try to get a Seasonic SMPS of 600W. This will help you in mild overclocking your system, The maximum power draw of 280X comesa round 380W


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Jan 9, 2014)

anikkket said:


> ok, so finally have decided to buy the components today(09/01/2014)
> hope everything goes well,
> 
> This will be the list, please tell me the final verdict over it so i can change the items.
> ...



go with kingston hyper x blue ram,it is cheaper than gskill,also you can get 4gb ram right now and add another 4gb latert to save some cash.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 9, 2014)

Get Antec Gx 700 with eyes closed - VFM product


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 9, 2014)

anikkket said:


> ok, so finally have decided to buy the components today(09/01/2014)
> hope everything goes well,
> 
> This will be the list, please tell me the final verdict over it so i can change the items.
> ...



get asus b85m g and kingston hyperx rams


----------



## beingGamer (Jan 9, 2014)

finally bought it! And it went highly beyond the budget...

Intel i5 4440
gygabyte b85
kingston hyperx blue 2x4gb RAM
corsair vx 550w (seasonic was not available)

dell s2240l 22'' monitor 1080p

case was also not available, so at this moment i brought cooler master cm force 500. After noticing that it has top mounted psu and only 1 stock fan also no toolless hdd mounts, i am going to change it tomorrow. (this was a big mistake)

and for gpu i went for asus direct cu 2 3gb. And its costlier than what discussed here. I got it for 26k from a wholeseller..

Total damage = 67k

Havent assembled it yet as ill be changing the case.
Will post pics & costs after assembling.

*Got scolded by sister & mother for such high spending*
X(


----------



## snap (Jan 10, 2014)

congrats and post pics


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 10, 2014)

anikkket said:


> finally bought it! And it went highly beyond the budget...
> 
> Intel i5 4440
> gygabyte b85
> ...



congrats.  awaiting for the pics.
post the individual prices also.
is corsair vx series psus still available? it must be an old stock,i guess.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 10, 2014)

anikkket said:


> finally bought it! And it went highly beyond the budget...
> 
> Intel i5 4440
> gygabyte b85
> ...



Congo 



anikkket said:


> *Got scolded by sister & mother for such high spending*
> X(



Hehe


----------



## beingGamer (Jan 10, 2014)

I am still in office and wont be able to assemble it today.
tomorrow are CS & NFS competitions !
dyeing to see the R9 280x unpacked. the box is huge!
will post pics when ill assemble which will be on saturday


----------



## beingGamer (Jan 12, 2014)

These are the pics. Not able to upload 2 more pics[RAM & Connections] don't know why.

So far, really impressed by the performance of R9 280x! [Such a huge card!, weighs 1Kg]
great card!
can play anything on ultra graphics and still able to hit everything 60+ fps.

Below are some games i played so far-
Game - FPS
farcry3 - 75 to 80
nfs rivals - 30 [locked to 30, no idea why]
mortal kombat 9 - 60
gta 4 - 80
aoe 3 - 250+
street fighter 4 - 60

all these games were on ultra graphics, 1080p with full antialising. vsync off.

impressed with Dell monitor also, just one bad thing, the reflections on dark scenes.

haven't made a proper placement for the pc so, for now have put the monitor over the cpu 
enjoyed today, by playing the games which i was not able to play/on ultra.
will enjoy more when a proper placement is made for it.

Thanks everyone for the advices 
i can finally enjoy gaming @ ultra 

[pics taken by Nokia N8 4000x3000]


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 12, 2014)

Awesome  If in games you are getting over 60fps then Turn on Vsync to Avoid Screen tearing


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 12, 2014)

congrats  also post individual prices of the components.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 12, 2014)

Also post pic of cabinet interiors.


----------



## beingGamer (Jan 12, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> congrats  also post individual prices of the components.



Oh Yes! I forgot..

i5 4440 3.1 GHz - 12700
Asus R9 280x Direct CUII 3GB - 26000
Corsair VX 550W - 3500
Cooler master Cm Force 500 [only 1 rear-stock fan ] - 3300
Kingston HyperX Blue 2x4GB - 2x2900
Dell S2240L - 9500
Gygabyte B85 - 6500




harshilsharma63 said:


> Also post pic of cabinet interiors.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 12, 2014)

RAM is overpriced. Where did you purchase from? It should have been for ~2.4k for 4 GB stick.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 12, 2014)

You got a Top class psu at good price  , which store ?


----------



## beingGamer (Jan 12, 2014)

bought from a whole seller 'Perfect Systems' at lamington road near the police station, he brought parts from different stores as i asked for.

yes i thought the same, RAM & GPU as well overpriced than what mentioned in this forum.
but the CPU was cheaper.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 13, 2014)

anikkket said:


> Oh Yes! I forgot..
> 
> i5 4440 3.1 GHz - 12700
> Asus R9 280x Direct CUII 3GB - 26000
> ...


at that price could have gone with gtx 70 but anyway awesome rig............


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 13, 2014)

so the price-cut is here for GTX 770?, can you please post me a link from where i can get it in India?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 13, 2014)

There is no price cut in india,low to low you will get Gtx 770 @ 28-29k


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 13, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> so the price-cut is here for GTX 770?, can you please post me a link from where i can get it in India?



not the price cut but a few more k's and he could hav got 770 also i think offline i inquired golcha it was around 27k and r9 280x around 23k


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 13, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> not the price cut but a few more k's and he could hav got 770 also i think offline i inquired golcha it was around 27k and r9 280x around 23k



Why to spend  5-6k extra for 2-5% performance difference 

Iam comparing His r9 280x @22k vs gtx 770 @ 27k 

Not asus one


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 13, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> Why to spend  5-6k extra for 2-5% performance difference
> 
> Iam comparing His r9 280x @22k vs gtx 770 @ 27k
> 
> Not asus one


gigabyte one........


----------



## beingGamer (Jan 14, 2014)

my bank balance is shaken by this out of budget PC 
and you say to I should have spent some more for better 

I had a feeling that i will get R9 280x at around 24k, but it was for 26k. dont know what would have been the price of 770, i just skipped to ask about it by seeing r9's price. 

anyways, this is a worth spent i feel. I have PC @ home since i was born, but never had a high end graphic card to play on.
after buying this thing i feel great at last & i am satisfied with the performance, no need for 'i should have gone for even more' feeling.


Its a descent performance with this card, even more than what i expected. thumbs up for all those who suggested me the components, and the guys who adviced me to go for r9 280x.


For the physx part, i was playing farcry 3 and there was flags waving as it should have with physx. So, i agree now that NVIDIA is just playing mind games with their physx capabilities.

and one more question i have now is, I can have a fan on the side which is exactly above the graphic card.
should I exhaust air out or take in via that?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 14, 2014)

anikkket said:


> and one more question i have now is, I can have a fan on the side which is exactly above the graphic card.
> should I exhaust air out or take in via that?



how many fans do you have ? what is their configuration?
i suggest to have front -intake
side - intake
rear-exhaust


----------



## sutta_boy (Jan 14, 2014)

@anikkket
If possible can you provide me the no. of perfect systems at lamington road  , Corsair VX 550W would be a great deal for 3500 will buy it if i get a chance.


----------



## beingGamer (Jan 14, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> how many fans do you have ? what is their configuration?
> i suggest to have front -intake
> side - intake
> rear-exhaust



had only one rear fan. so i am currently using 2 small fans from my old pc. 1 on left for intake, 1 on right(above graphics card) for exhaust.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 15, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> Why to spend  5-6k extra for 2-5% performance difference
> 
> Iam comparing His r9 280x @22k vs gtx 770 @ 27k
> 
> Not asus one




without a price-cut followed, shop s just don't sell a 770 for 10K less, i can still see same products in 36K,37K, if there is really a 770 exists with 27K, its an awesome deal. 770 OC performance is better across all benchmarks.

i read in this forum itself somewhere that price in india is some 80X the price in newegg or so, hence a $329( after price cut )*80 = 26320 INR, if this is true then 27K is THE closest enough tag we cant hit , that being said i was referring the reference model. 

also between R9-290 and R9-290X, there is only 1-2 avg FPS difference in many games ( dirt3, FC3 for example), if for such narrow difference, the premium is justified in Pc space, why not for 770?


----------



## beingGamer (Jan 15, 2014)

just to test today morning i turned the GPU fans @ 100% and the sound was like little vaccume cleaner 
great power but a bit noisy. still good if it keeps the card cool thumbsup


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 15, 2014)

anikkket said:


> just to test today morning i turned the GPU fans @ 100% and the sound was like little vaccume cleaner
> great power but a bit noisy. still good if it keeps the card cool thumbsup



no need to run the gpu cooler to 100% always. it is always cooler at stock  since you have asus DCii. just leave the settings as it is.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 15, 2014)

anikkket said:


> just to test today morning i turned the GPU fans @ 100% and the sound was like little vaccume cleaner
> great power but a bit noisy. still good if it keeps the card cool thumbsup



don't mess with settings.keep as it is,just update drivers regularly


----------



## beingGamer (Jan 15, 2014)

Some of the in game screenshots..


----------



## beingGamer (Jan 19, 2014)

Benchmark in Tomb Raider 2013
everything was on Ultimate.
View attachment 13330

also played CS GO, it gives 270 FPS 

Max temperature I noticed till now is 80 degrees. but it comes down to 38 within 1 minutes when games closed.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 19, 2014)

^^ if its not much to ask, do post a BF4 benchmark with 4X AA and HDAO at 1080P


----------



## beingGamer (Jan 19, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> ^^ if its not much to ask, do post a BF4 benchmark with 4X AA and HDAO at 1080P



yea sure.
currently i don't have it. will post when ill get to play it


*--Edit--*
just played Crysis 3 and frame rate is 40 - 60 @ 1080p everything at ultra with vsync off


----------



## funkysourav (Jan 24, 2014)

Wow!
i thought the VX 550 were EOL and not available anymore,
for 3.5K its an absolute steal, 
shame Corsair does not make good PSUs in sub 5K price range anymore.

Great Config!
are you experiencing any "Ghosting" on your IPS panel?

p.s.
are you sure it is not VS550?
*www.flipkart.com/corsair-vs550-550-watt-psu/p/itmdg36xx8yzgjrs


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 25, 2014)

funkysourav said:


> Wow!
> i thought the VX 550 were EOL and not available anymore,
> for 3.5K its an absolute steal,
> shame Corsair does not make good PSUs in sub 5K price range anymore.
> ...


gs 600 for 4 k...........


----------



## beingGamer (Jan 25, 2014)

funkysourav said:


> Wow!
> are you experiencing any "Ghosting" on your IPS panel?



Not the vertical lines. but i see a few very faint horizontal lines when i keep staring at the screen for long time on a uniform colored area.
its not that noticeable and appears very very rarely. not sure something wrong with my eyes


----------



## Vish2a9l (Jan 25, 2014)

Why are people so hell bent on getting Intel/nVidia than AMD/nVidia or AMD/ATI? This is really weird.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 25, 2014)

Vish2a9l said:


> Why are people so hell bent on getting Intel/nVidia than AMD/nVidia or AMD/ATI? This is really weird.



where ? Intel because they have upper hand in gaming over amd.

Whereas in gpu section get what is VFM in your budget


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 25, 2014)

Vish2a9l said:


> Why are people so hell bent on getting Intel/nVidia than AMD/nVidia or AMD/ATI? This is really weird.



Where?


----------



## beingGamer (Jan 26, 2014)

Got to play Hitman Absolution today here is the benchmark and some in game SS.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13389&d=1390681877

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13390&d=1390681908

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13391&d=1390681933

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13392&d=1390681958

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13393&d=1390681979

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13394&d=1390682005

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13395&d=1390682026

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13396&d=1390682092

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13397&d=1390682111


----------



## S.S gadgets (Jan 26, 2014)

anikkket said:


> yea sure.
> currently i don't have it. will post when ill get to play it
> 
> 
> ...



Post all the settings of *Crysis 3* including Anti-Aliasing... 

Also Post the *min. and max.* frame rate showing while playing in the Jungle level

If you like you can share the screenshots too


----------



## beingGamer (Jan 26, 2014)

S.S gadgets said:


> Post all the settings of *Crysis 3* including Anti-Aliasing...
> 
> Also Post the *min. and max.* frame rate showing while playing in the Jungle level
> 
> If you like you can share the screenshots too


yea sure. I think it will be heavy for my config, anyways i will do.

*Another thing for all-*
I just checked the interior of the case today. the side panel intake fan is sucking dust in. so i just have put a cloth over the side panel holes to cover the area and put the fan over it.
Is there any chances of it getting burnt ? just curious.
the card's temperature reaches max of 82 degrees.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 27, 2014)

It will not burn but it will stop >90% of the airflow. better remove the cloth and clean the PC bi-monthly.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 27, 2014)

anikkket said:


> yea sure. I think it will be heavy for my config, anyways i will do.
> 
> *Another thing for all-*
> I just checked the interior of the case today. the side panel intake fan is sucking dust in. so i just have put a cloth over the side panel holes to cover the area and put the fan over it.
> ...



install some more fans and as harshil said, remove the cloth. it does not do anything good.


----------



## beingGamer (Jan 27, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> install some more fans and as harshil said, remove the cloth. it does not do anything good.



It's taking too much dust inside the case, mostly throwing on the gpu


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 28, 2014)

You'll have to ultimately clean the pc no matter what. Its your choice: a clean pc or a working pc. What are your temps btw.


----------



## beingGamer (Jan 28, 2014)

I just checked the temperatures yesterday, there is no difference in with and without the cloth.
It's not a thick cloth, just some dupatta patch, its almost transparent


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 28, 2014)

anikkket said:


> It's taking too much dust inside the case, mostly throwing on the gpu



you have to compromise on something. if you want better air flow inside your cabby, then there will be more dust. only way to prevent is to clean it frequently.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 28, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> without a price-cut followed, shop s just don't sell a 770 for 10K less, i can still see same products in 36K,37K, if there is really a 770 exists with 27K, its an awesome deal. 770 OC performance is better across all benchmarks.
> 
> i read in this forum itself somewhere that price in india is some 80X the price in newegg or so, hence a $329( after price cut )*80 = 26320 INR, if this is true then 27K is THE closest enough tag we cant hit , that being said i was referring the reference model.
> 
> also between R9-290 and R9-290X, there is only 1-2 avg FPS difference in many games ( dirt3, FC3 for example), if for such narrow difference, the premium is justified in Pc space, why not for 770?



Still R9 280x is clear winner in terms of VFM,even now r9 280x is available at 21.5k... spending 5-6k extra for gtx 770 (5-7 fps difference) is not at all worthwile.

How you are comparing gtx 770 with r9 290 / 290x , currently R9 290 tri x @ 36k has no competition in VFM terms, 780 costs 41k, 780ti around 45-50k....

No price cutdown yet here by nvidia


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 30, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> Still R9 280x is clear winner in terms of VFM,even now r9 280x is available at 21.5k... spending 5-6k extra for gtx 770 (5-7 fps difference) is not at all worthwile.
> 
> How you are comparing gtx 770 with r9 290 / 290x , currently R9 290 tri x @ 36k has no competition in VFM terms, 780 costs 41k, 780ti around 45-50k....
> 
> No price cutdown yet here by nvidia


where r9 w80x for 21.5k???

here the price has increased to 25k.......... i was saving money for it......


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 30, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> where r9 w80x for 21.5k???
> 
> here the price has increased to 25k.......... i was saving money for it......



HIS GRAPHICS CARD RADEON R9 280X 3GB DDR5 (H280XQM3G2M - R9 280X - - 23,624.00)


check the link


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 30, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> HIS GRAPHICS CARD RADEON R9 280X 3GB DDR5 (H280XQM3G2M - R9 280X - - 23,624.00)
> 
> 
> check the link



nice but his is good??
till now i hav saved around 15 k so i am close to reach the goal if its 21.5 k i think 1-2 month more it will take...........


----------



## beingGamer (Feb 1, 2014)

talking about the physx part.. look at the video, is this type of processing require physx?
just asking, i have not installed physx.

[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8c27rEMui8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## beingGamer (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi Friends, want to ask if anyone of you having R9 280x face artifacts while palying games?
i get weird artifacts while playing farcry for long time(2.5+ hours)
once it starts doesnt go off. is it ingame issue or the graphic card issue?
i face this only in farcry 3


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2014)

anikkket said:


> Hi Friends, want to ask if anyone of you having R9 280x face artifacts while palying games?
> i get weird artifacts while playing farcry for long time(2.5+ hours)
> once it starts doesnt go off. is it ingame issue or the graphic card issue?
> i face this only in farcry 3



I get that with AC4 only, sometimes though, has nothing to do with duration, all other games run fine, like tomb raider, AC3, AC2, no issues with furmark.

Do one thing, download and run furmark stress test for 10min, if it runs fine then it's a driver bug. 

By any chance are you on 14.1 beta?


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2014)

Try other demanding games like tomb raider, Crysis 2 or 3,

Also try a stress tool like msi kombustor or furmark.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 21, 2014)

anikkket said:


> Hi Friends, want to ask if anyone of you having R9 280x face artifacts while palying games?
> i get weird artifacts while playing farcry for long time(2.5+ hours)
> once it starts doesnt go off. is it ingame issue or the graphic card issue?
> i face this only in farcry 3



What are the system temperatures during the gameplay?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 22, 2014)

anikkket said:


> Hi Friends, want to ask if anyone of you having R9 280x face artifacts while palying games?
> i get weird artifacts while playing farcry for long time(2.5+ hours)
> once it starts doesnt go off. is it ingame issue or the graphic card issue?
> i face this only in farcry 3



I am also getting the same problem with my GTX650Ti Boost 2GB GPU while playing Far Cry 3 but never faced any such artifacts while playing Assassins Creed4-Black Flag or Witcher 1

Here is a guide to rectifying gpu errors:*pcgamingwiki.com/wiki/Far_Cry_3#Textures_and_artifacting


----------



## beingGamer (Feb 22, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> What are the system temperatures during the gameplay?



played Crysis 3 for 2.5 hours. temperature seemed to be stable at 85 degrees, worked fine, no artifacts.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 22, 2014)

anikkket said:


> played Crysis 3 for 2.5 hours. temperature seemed to be stable at 85 degrees, worked fine, no artifacts.



And what are the temperatures during Fra Cry 3?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 22, 2014)

I think its common to get artifacts during Far Cry 3 as I noticed nothing during Witcher 1.


----------

